# 2 > 4 Personen aus einen Video ausschneiden oder ein anderen Hintergrund?



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

1: wie kann ich aus einen zb. bestehenden Familien Video 1 Person oder 2 > 4 Personen  
    raus nehmen oder ein anderen Hintergrund (Kulisse) einfügen?

2: Giebt es dafür irrgendwelche Programme? wen ja welche? Oder geht das einfach nicht?

3: kann man in ein bestehenden Video nebelschwaden oder ähnliches einfügen so das es 
    auch realistisch aussieht? Wenn ja mit welchem Programm?


----------



## Nico (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn der Hintergrund nicht einfarbig + für ein Keying geeignet ist heißt das Stichwort => Rotoscoping. => Programme z.B. After Effects, Combustion... Diese können auch schönen Nebel erzeugen.


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Aufnahmen nicht schon während des Drehs dafür vorbereitet wurden (Stichworte Greenscreen Bluescreen),
ist die einzige Möglichkeit das händische, manuelle Setzen von Masken. Aufwendig bis aussichtslos.

Reelle Nebelschwaden kommen zu 99% aus einer 3D- oder Compositingsoftware der höheren Preisklasse. Neben den Kosten kommt noch die steile Lernkurve dazu.

Also:
Für Beides gibt es keinen einfachen Weg.

mfg chmee

 Moin Nico


----------



## Nico (22. Oktober 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Moin Nico



Moin moin...


----------



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

Aha 
also ist Adobe Premiere & co (After Effeckts....) das ultimative Videobearbeitungsprogramm?Da werd ich wohl und übel auf Adobe Premiere , After Effeckts.... umsteigen müssen. Da ich bis jetzt Mit Magix VideoDeluxe 2006 gearbeitet habe. Hatt Adobe auch ein Bildstabilisator?

Was habt ihr denn für eine Grafikkarte bei euch im Rechner?
Da ich mir überlege eine *ATI Radeon mit Avivo* zu holen da ich bei Chip (Zeitschrift) gelesen habe das ATI Für Avivo Karten den einen *Avivo XCodec *raus zu bringrn oder er ist schon drausen . (müste da mal nach schauen)
mit diesem Codex soll die Grafikkarte mit eingebunden werden beim *umcodieren* von Filmen. Bis zu *5 mal schneller*.

*Testergebnisse: Umrechung  VOB-Datei nach WMV9   
Dateigröße  WME 9 (640 x 480) * 

*610 MByte ohne Avivo(640 x 480)   *
8:42 Minuten (2,393 MBit/s)                                         

*610 MByte mit Avivo(640 x 480)* 
2:22 Minuten (LQ, 1,560 MBit/s)
2:29 Minuten (MQ, 2,732 MBit/s)
2:33 Minuten (HQ, 3,904 MBit/s)  

*1.048 MByte  ohne Avivo(640 x 480)  *
15:16 Minuten (2,393 MBits)                                        

*1.048 MByte  mit Avivo(640 x 480) *
3:11 Minuten (LQ, 1,176 MBit/s)
3:21 Minuten (MQ, 2,502 MBit/s)
3:17 Minuten (HQ, 2,992 MBit/s)  

da wäre ein Wechsel doch lohnendswert oder?


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2006)

TBVogt hat gesagt.:


> Aha
> also ist Adobe Premiere & co (After Effeckts....) das ultimative Videobearbeitungsprogramm?...
> Hatt Adobe auch ein Bildstabilisator?


Naja, eine Ansichtsache.. Ich arbeite gerne mit dem Adobepaket, da alles
miteinander funktioniert. Aber ist gilt doch bei einigen Sachen um die Ecke
zu denken. Als Paket aber empfehlenswert. In AE ist ein Bildstabilisator
drin. Aber wie ich schon sagte, Lernkurve steil !
Übrigens ist das englische Video-Collection Paket um Einiges billiger als
die Deutsche Version. Lokalisierung hat seinen Preis *WÜRG*


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Grafikkarte bei euch im Rechner?
> ..AVIVO...da wäre ein Wechsel doch lohnendswert oder?


Ich habe eine bescheidene 9800-AGP im Rechner. Das Kodieren
überlasse ich momentan komplett der CPU. Und da ich nicht ständig
umkodiere, fällt diese Rechenzeit nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, als dass
ich eine neue GraKa kaufen würde. Übrigens wird das Nutzen der GPU-
Power über kurz oder lang "jeden" rechenintensiven Prozess treffen. Möchte
sagen, dass es nur eine Sache der Zeit ist, bis "jede" Software auf die
Recheneinheiten einer DirectX9-Karte zugreifen kann.

**EDIT**
Ich denke auch, dass dieser AVIVO X-Codec nur in wenigen Bytes umgepatcht
werden muss, damit er auf anderen Karten läuft. Die Realität wird es uns beweisen 

**EDIT 2**
Da dieser Encoder inzwischen 3/4 Jahr alt ist, ist natürlich alles eingetreten.
Ein bisschen n und schon hat man alle Infos.

mfg chmee


----------



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

:suspekt:  HM 
weis ja das es für Nvidia Grafka´s Gelatto giebt (für Maya 7, 3dStudio Max8...) aber das kannst ja nicht beim umcodieren von Filmen nehmen. 

was hast denn raus gefunden beim googeln?


----------



## chmee (22. Oktober 2006)

Nee, Nee. Programming ist nur ansatzweise ein Thema bei mir. Für sowas reicht
das lange nicht.

Anfangs war XCode nur für Karten ab X1 gedacht, lässt sich aber per Patch/anderer Installation
auch auf älteren Karten nutzen.

Gelato hat nen anderen Ansatz, da geht es nicht um Videocoding, sondern um
beschleunigtes 3D-Rendering.
PureVideo heisst das Gegenstück von Nvidia - 

mfg chmee


----------



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

Ja find eigentlich Schade das des für Cinema 4d nicht sowas giebt wie Gelatto.
Da ich meine Intros meist mit Cinema 4d mache, bin aber noch in der lern Phase mit Cinema 4d . 
Ich werd den Pure Video Encoder mal testen. da ich momentan eine 7600 GT in meinenm Rechner habe unde eine 6800GT in dem meiner Kirsche.


----------



## Nico (22. Oktober 2006)

TBVogt hat gesagt.:


> Aha
> also ist Adobe Premiere & co (After Effeckts....) das ultimative Videobearbeitungsprogramm?Da werd ich wohl und übel auf Adobe Premiere , After Effeckts.... umsteigen müssen. Da ich bis jetzt Mit Magix VideoDeluxe 2006 gearbeitet



Du hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden. Ich habe für das Rotoscoping beispielhaft AE + Combustion empfohlen. Premiere ist ein Schnittprogramm wie Dein VDL + mit beiden kann man solche "geschichten" wie Roto nicht machen... Kannst also getrost bei VDL bleiben, wenn Du zufrieden bist.

Grafikkarten speziell für die Zusammenarbeit mit AE + PP werden auf der Seite von Adobe genannt... Für AE + OpenGL z.B. folgende:
http://www.adobe.com/products/aftereffects/opengl.html


----------



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

Mit was für ein Programm kannst du denn nun Rotoscoping machen?:suspekt:


----------



## Nico (22. Oktober 2006)

TBVogt hat gesagt.:


> Mit was für ein Programm kannst du denn nun Rotoscoping machen?:suspekt:



Autsch... ;-) Ae+ Combustion... Hier mal ein Video-Tutorial über Roto, damit Du ungefähr weißt, was bei solchen "Spielereien" auf Dich zukommt:
http://effectscorner.blogspot.com/

ganz unten Part 2 reicht...


----------



## TBVogt (22. Oktober 2006)

Hab zwar nicht viel verstanden da alles in Englisch war aber scheint eine Menge arbeit zu sein


----------

